
This Is How You Deal With Design Ripoffs - shawndumas
http://fireballed.org/linked/2010/12/22/reeder-rip//
======
aw3c2
What is "how you deal with design ripoffs"? That page? I understand that it is
a good comparison, so you can notice the lagiarism(?) but I do not see any
action taken.

------
Rubyred
It's a comparison. So what? I was expecting comeuppance.

